# Malia and Bubba



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

we finally got the treadmill put together...malia's an old pro at this....we can't put them both on together, because malia bumps bubba off. we think it's on purpose.










give a dog enough goat and he'll get on the treadmill...doesn't mean he's happy about it..











this is bubba, who stole malia's lamb neck.....











and poor malia got stuck with bubba's pork rib....


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

oh...i also have to say that bubba is not fat. he just looks wide...this kid is built like a linebacker.....but it's all muscle...

we tried to keep his weight down with the little girly waist and the ribs slightly showing, but this is his build.....he could play for the giants.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I love your dogs Re


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

DaneMama said:


> I love your dogs Re


i love your dogs, natalie.....

tell jon to build a commune. i can cook


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

I love the treadmill pictures! Those are great! I wonder why their coats are so gorgeous and shiny.....?? Could it possibly be their raw diet?? :becky:

Love the pups, I can tell they are very happy. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

luvMyBRT said:


> I love the treadmill pictures! Those are great! I wonder why their coats are so gorgeous and shiny.....?? Could it possibly be their raw diet?? :becky:
> 
> Love the pups, I can tell they are very happy. Thanks for sharing.


i don't know, sara....do you think it's because they are fed raw? LOL

although i have to say that emu oil helped tremendously in getting their hair to grow back....bubba is still thin on his belly, but it's coming in a little at a time..i guess i'll never know what caused the loss of hair on him.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Glad to hear the emu oil is helping! Did you get it through the co op?


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

luvMyBRT said:


> Glad to hear the emu oil is helping! Did you get it through the co op?


i wish i could....my 'might as well be my brother' sends it to me from australia....

i found a place where i can order it online, so probably i'll do that next....

it is animal protein based and it's just awesome..they love it...i give it internally and they just lap it up...


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

Finally....now I know what your dogs look like! LOL 

Gorgeous dogs, they look very healthy and content.


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Ohhhh!! The babies!!! So nice to see them in their shiny black glory! The picture of the begrudging Bubba on the treadmill kills me.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

How cute to see them on the treadmill!


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

so glad to put a face to their names after reading all of your stories about them... they're precious!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

thanks, everyone....even though malia won't be walking the treadmill very much....she's almost twelve and gets her 1/2 mile walk every day....both bubba and i need more....so it will be a daily thing for us.

the goat stopped working...smart little bugger, so we just pick him up and put him on the treadmill whilst it is moving at .3 per hour...he bested his personal best last night at 20 whole minutes at 1 mile per hour


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

magicre said:


> i wish i could....my 'might as well be my brother' sends it to me from australia....
> 
> i found a place where i can order it online, so probably i'll do that next....
> 
> it is animal protein based and it's just awesome..they love it...i give it internally and they just lap it up...


Awesome! It sounds great. I wonder if it would be something that I could add to Duncan's diet....something that's low/no purine. I know that fish oil is okay and Duncan gets that daily...emu oil would be a great addition that I could rotate with. Where can you get it online?


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i don't know if you can give it to duncan.....but if you can...it does wonders for their skin.

i use it for my arthritis on my skin..... and for face care...i'm talking about the pure oil that you can take internally, not the skin care line....it's non comedogenic and great for redheads with sensitive skin....

but right now i'm searching prices because it is hella expensive.

as soon as i find an american link that doesn't have the horrid shipping costs, i'll send you the link or i'll post it.

the one my bro sends me is called 'spirit'....and there is an online store, but the shipping costs for a little bit are ridiculous...if i were to order over 100. worth, it would be free, i think it says....


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

I'm gonna do a little bit of research and see if it would be okay for Duncan. If you plan to get any more I'd love to get some.....I'd could send you a check in the mail and help with the shipping charges maybe...?


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

do your research and get back to me....and let's see what we can see....it's very expensive...


----------

